# We had a Christmas baby!!



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

We walked out this morning and there the baby was! We can't tell if it's male or female yet. Mom Olivia is still cleaning !!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Congradulations! Beautiful baby , I love the color.


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you Bambi !!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty baby!


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Very pretty colors  Congrats


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG I think it is so cute. I just love it's ears. Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

She cloned herself?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They look identical!!  congrats


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! How cute... And is it just me or is that a huge baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute  Is it a doeling or buckling?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm gonna guess buckling.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Awww, It's adorable! We had our very first kids two weeks before Christmas, was hoping for one of the other does to have theirs for Christmas but didn't happen, Maybe we'll get a New years Kid!


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

We have got a BOY!  still undecided on the name... But he really is cool!


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How adorable!!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Charlie Horse said:


> She cloned herself?


Hehe.. yep


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Very cute baby.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Do adorable. Can I have her to hold and cuddle.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a big kid, and he is just adorable! I can't believe how much he looks like his Momma. Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a big boy! Glad that mama did well too... he is adorable! Merry Christmas to you :leap:

Is the black boy checking him out a buck?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wonderful!!


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep the black one is a buck too... Not the dad though :/ lol they are still doing well !!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

We came out this morning and our mama for had a bloody discharge ... She had the baby Christmas night and isn't having any more kids. Is this normal? She seems fine. She's running around and playing but I see the blood by her tail...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. She is cleaning up. You can see that for a couple of weeks.


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay thank you. I was having a pain attack!


----------

